# learning tuRBo (first problem)



## Kyashan (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi everybody,
I'm trying to learn tuRBo, but I met the case when you meet the buffer piece while not all the edges are solved.
I need to know which edge cycles you see in the following case.

Scramble (with your preferred colors on top and in the front):

U2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 R' B' U L2 U R' B D2 B' L F2 R' U'

Considering the same orientation of the cube, I came up with these cycles:
BU-LF, RU-DL, BD-FR.
At this point I meet the buffer piece FU, and then? How can I continue? :confused:
I know it's a silly question for you, but I hope someone will help me.
Thank you.


----------



## MiloD (Apr 28, 2010)

you don't need to continue...the FU piece ends up back where you started, unoriented...try it.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm sorry. What's turbo?


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 28, 2010)

if your buffer piece gets back into its place, regardless of orientation, then you just pick an unsolved to "pretend" to solve. In this case, you can just pick UL to be your next piece and continue as if that UL piece was actually in the slot:

UL-BL. At this point, the actual UL piece comes into our buffer, and to find a full cycle, we need to find yet another unsolved edge. I'll pick BR:

UL-BR. DF-RB. All your edges are done. 

This technique is called "breaking into new cycles".


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 28, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> I'm sorry. What's turbo?



lmgtfy


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Apr 28, 2010)

hahaha nice


----------



## Kyashan (May 1, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> if your buffer piece gets back into its place, regardless of orientation, then you just pick an unsolved to "pretend" to solve. In this case, you can just pick UL to be your next piece and continue as if that UL piece was actually in the slot:
> 
> UL-BL. At this point, the actual UL piece comes into our buffer, and to find a full cycle, we need to find yet another unsolved edge. I'll pick BR:
> 
> ...



Great! Simple and clear explanation. Thank you! 

I've just another doubt: I wonder what you BLDers do when just at the beginning of your memo you see that the buffer piece is already in its right place and correctly oriented. Do you turn the whole cube?


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (May 1, 2010)

Kyashan said:


> I've just another doubt: I wonder what you BLDers do when just at the beginning of your memo you see that the buffer piece is already in its right place and correctly oriented. Do you turn the whole cube?



Turning the cube doesn't work. BLD solvers start with a preferred cube orientation so that they can automatically map the colored pieces they see to the location they belong. Memo'ing with a different orientation would be too painful.

I use 3OP, but I allow my buffer to be anywhere. I perform a setup to do a 3 way cycle, then undo the setup. I continue using that buffer for the entire cycle chain. If I have 2 difficult pairs that need swapping, like (a-b)(c-d) I often treat it as two 3-cycles like (a-b-c)(a-d-c) to achieve the result.

But you might not like that approach.

Other people "break into a cycle" even if the buffer piece begins solved. Suppose our buffer is at UF, and all we have left is the cycle (UL-UB-UR). You can do UL-UB (which puts the UB piece in our buffer), then UR-UL. (Note the UL position held our original buffer piece.)


----------



## amostay2004 (May 1, 2010)

When you start with the buffer piece already in place (orientation doesnt matter), you will have to pick any other unsolved edge to break into a new cycle.


----------



## Zane_C (May 2, 2010)

Just break into a new cycle, this is how I might approach it:
BU-LF, 
RU-DL, 
BD-FR, 
(Break into new cycle with UL-BL), 
UL-(break into a new cycle by shooting to BR), 
DF-RB.


----------



## Kyashan (May 11, 2010)

*problem solved*

Thank you very much, guys.  I realized that it was the same problem of my first question. :fp


----------

